# Solved: Belkin Wireless router setup



## gitty_678 (May 24, 2009)

I just got a used belkin wireless G router from a friend. it's version .8000 and i have a charter communications modem. my computer is windows xp.

ok well i followed the easy setup CD. but i got to the last step and it can not find an internet connection... i hooked it up just like the instructions showed but i think there is something wrong with it getting my IP address or something like that.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG:
Here is some basic info and tips on initial setup.
Until you get it working,I would also disable any firewalls and security software(norton etc)
also.

Basic network setup procedure

From a Johnwill tech tip:

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.
•	Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.
•	Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
•	Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
•	Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
•	Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
•	Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
•	Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

NOTE: For the items below in red surrounded with < >, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

<computer_IP_address> - The IP Address of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<default_gateway_address> - The IP address of the Default Gateway, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<dns_servers> - The IP address of the first (or only) address for DNS Servers, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here. 
__________________
Microsoft MVP - User Desktop Experience


----------



## gitty_678 (May 24, 2009)

This is what i got when i typed in ipconfig/all.

C:\Documents and Settings\Marla>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-xhtr8hvc4p
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Control
ler
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-E3-76-94
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 24, 2009 1:09:34 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 11:14:07 PM


idk what you wanted me to do with this after... i'm not good at computer stuff at all..


----------



## gitty_678 (May 24, 2009)

I just tried it a second time and got this

C:\Documents and Settings\Marla>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-xhtr8hvc4p
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gha.chartermi.net
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gha.chartermi.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Control
ler
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-E3-76-94
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.247.3.92
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.247.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.114.36.6
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.247.15.53
24.247.24.53
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 24, 2009 1:14:23 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 24, 2009 9:14:23 PM
C:\Documents and Settings\Marla>ping 24.247.3.92
Pinging 24.247.3.92 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 24.247.3.92:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Documents and Settings\Marla>ping 24.247.0.1
Pinging 24.247.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 24.247.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Documents and Settings\Marla>ping 24.247.15.53
Pinging 24.247.15.53 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 24.247.15.53:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Documents and Settings\Marla>ping 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Documents and Settings\Marla>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\Marla>


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Do the ping things like:

ping 192.168.2.1
and other pings noted above Post results.

Also be a good thing to disable any firewalls and security apps (norton etc) that you have running until we get this working.

Your ipconfig appears to show a working environment.I assume that this was with the router attached per above instructions?
Also,log onto the Belkin site and download/install any more current firmware that may be available and if you don't have it,the user's manual.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Just saw your second post.
Where did the first ipconfig come from?That one looks pretty good.
Do a router reset,hold the reset button down at least 15 seconds.

In addition,these services should be started.

Services to start for home network




Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
&#8226;	Computer Browser
&#8226;	DHCP Client
&#8226;	DNS Client
&#8226;	Network Location Awareness
&#8226;	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
&#8226;	Server
&#8226;	TCP/IP Netbios helper
&#8226;	Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual). 

Also from a Terrynet post:

You have a public IP on the XP. Indicates likely you have the modem connected to a router LAN port instead of the WAN port, or the router is in a "bypass" or "access point" mode, or the router is broken. For the last two possibilities try a reset to factory default settings.

If the lease doesn't automatically renew at the mid point you may have a non-Windows firewall blocking the port used for dhcp.
Recheck your cabling to make sure it is correct as above.
__________________


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you were connected to the router for post # 4 you have your modem connected to a router LAN port; it must be connected to the Modem (or WAN or Internet) port. You need to unplug the modem for 30 seconds when changing whatever is connected to the modem.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi Terry:That is kinda the way it looks to me also.
Thanks


----------



## gitty_678 (May 24, 2009)

??? idk which port is called what so i'll discribe what i have pluged in where

i have a wire from my modem to the port that says modem...  and then a wire from the port that says wired computers that goes to my computer.

But i just read on the easy start up thing that i'm supposed to have a blue wire to connect the router to my computer and that i can not use another wire in it's place. I was never given that blue wire, so does it really matter if I have it or not?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

This is a cable modem,correct?
Make and model,please.
Router,model # please.
As Terry said,the cable coming from the wall should be plugged into the modem's internet or wan port.This cable may just be your normal tv type screw in cable.You should then have at least one more port open on the modem,It can be labeled ethernet or lan.
An ethernet cable should then be connected to that port and connected to the router,s Wan or internet port.
Then,another ethernet cable(blue one but probably does not make much difference,just a guess),should be connected to one of the router's lan ports(depending on the model of router,you may have a number of these on the back of the router).That cable should then be plugged into your pc's ethernet/lan port 
All this must be done with everything powered off(pc included)
Then,power up the modem,let the lights blink until they become static.Depending on the modem,the internet light may just continue blinking(another guess here)
Then power up the router,same deal,let the light blink and then to static.
Then boot your pc.

Try internet and give us another ipconfig /all

May the FORCE be with you.


----------



## gitty_678 (May 24, 2009)

I have everything connected correctly and i tried powering everything off. and this is what i now got.

C:\Documents and Settings\Marla>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-xhtr8hvc4p
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Control
ler
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-E3-76-94
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.6.114
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.6.114

I have a charter communications cable modem.
model # - U10C018









and a Belkin wireless g router 
model # - F5D7230-4
ver. 8000


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hum:
2 questions.
Take a look at the modem and router lights.Post what you see.
That first ipconfig in post #3 shows a valid working connection.
How was the environment cabled then?
Just for the heck of it,do a router reset(hold the reset button in for at least 15 seconds)let the lights settle,then give us another ipconfig.
And just as a brain check,on the modem,the port labeled EPORT is connected to the router's wan port?

Your current ipconfig does not show the router involved.

We may need you to cable directly to the modem,but not quite yet.Let's see if we can work with the info you are going to add here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What we always call the router's WAN port Belkin labels as "Modem." So, I think that *gitty_678* has that connected correctly.

I can think offhand of two other conditions to cause the symptoms ...

a. the router is configured as an access point; the reset to factory defaults that *Pedroguy *called for will fix that;

b. the router is broken; if you follow *Pedroguy*'s above directions the ipconfig /all should be pretty indicative.


----------



## gitty_678 (May 24, 2009)

ok i did what you said and this is my ipconfig

C:\Documents and Settings\Bri>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-xhtr8hvc4p
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gha.chartermi.net
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gha.chartermi.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Control
ler
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-E3-76-94
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.247.3.92
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.247.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.114.36.6
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.247.15.53
24.247.24.53
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 27, 2009 7:46:25 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 28, 2009 3:46:25 AM

when i connected it a balloon came up at the bottom of my screen and said i had limited to no connectivity.

Could it just be that the signal is just to weak?

The lights on my router that light up are the internet light, wireless light, #2 in wired computers. the power light doesn't light up very much but it does everyonce in a while... but it's on the whole time..?... the only light that never lights up is the modem light.


----------



## gitty_678 (May 24, 2009)

I don't know... maybe i'll just go buy a linksys router.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:The ipconig default gateway to me does not show a valid router.
Have we done a router reset as stated above?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree with Pedroguy. Your public IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.247.3.92, provided you have just reset the router to factory default settings and have the modem connected to the Belkin's Modem port, means the router is broken.


----------

